# SA - 15/6 A Misty, Moisty Morning



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Cool and damp, with sea mist about - it was a solitary kayaker out Sunday morning. If I had somebody else with me, taking photos - it would have looked a bit like this.








Apart from the misty, moisty air, conditions were good, but I had to shift about a bit to find fish. Out at a deeper drop, I'm glad I had my GPS - it was a complete grey out and I would have had no idea which direction to head to get back to shore.
Got a nice one after about half an hour at my first drop - best this so far this year for me. Then a pigeon pair of smaller ones on my third drop closer in.


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done, I bet it was cold out there.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice  
The bottom fish on the yak pic looks really surprised


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Well done Andrew - was too cold for me!!!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Brilliant solar!
Ill head out more often now my dry gear has arrived in melbourne....


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Andrew nice catch but I don't like the idea of Adelaide metro in the fog - those blind boaties worry me.


----------



## islandboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Good effort Andy. You must have been just ACHING for a snapper!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice snaps,I'd be lost in the fog.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Good to hear those that persist are being rewarded, well done Andy.

Looks like this year's Snapper are being caught on the recognised shallow water grounds or even shallower :shock: , < 5 metres.

Steve


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Nice
> The bottom fish on the yak pic looks really surprised


"Hang on a minute"


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Well done Andrew - was too cold for me!!!





rossi said:


> Well done, I bet it was cold out there.


 Not too bad - did not have to break out the waterproof gloves but I did wear 3 layers of thermals plus sharkskins plus Kokatat water proof pants- and was toasty warm.


Stealthfisha said:


> Ill head out more often now my dry gear has arrived in melbourne....


 Kokatats ?


RhubarbTheYeti said:


> The bottom fish on the yak pic looks really surprised


I think the Iki jime surprised him.


skorgard said:


> Andrew nice catch but I don't like the idea of Adelaide metro in the fog - those blind boaties worry me.


Was a bit eerie Paul - the sound of motors but no vision !


islandboy said:


> Good effort Andy. You must have been just ACHING for a snapper!


 My KI snapper spot dried up after easter Shep - over there again last long weekend but only KGWs - so yes I was pretty keen to get a decent pinkie.


Zilch said:


> Looks like this year's Snapper are being caught on shallow water grounds , < 5 metres.


 My last drop, which I fished near the bottom of the tide, would have been less than 3m Steve !


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

solatree said:


> My KI snapper spot dried up after easter Shep - over there again last long weekend but only KGWs - so yes I was pretty keen to get a decent pinkie.


Gee, things must be tough if KGW are all you could catch


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> solatree said:
> 
> 
> > My KI snapper spot dried up after easter Shep - over there again last long weekend but only KGWs - so yes I was pretty keen to get a decent pinkie.
> ...


 Skinny, slimy, slippery things - just those and southern calamari - bloody messy ink squirting bait stealers ! 
The good news was I used chopped up KGW frames for berley and got the snapper on KI calamari heads !


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

There's something special about being out on the ocean in the fog, alone. Eerie. Even when you're not alone, it feels that way. Bloody good snapper too Andrew - well done. Hope they appear up here in Sydney soon.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice Andy, some Snaps at last. Your drops were safe that morning, from shore I couldn't see any one out.


skorgard said:


> Andrew nice catch but I don't like the idea of Adelaide metro in the fog - those blind boaties worry me.


Just as well you didn't have anyone out with you to take that photo.

Cheers
Bob


----------

